# Infiniti J30 Seats



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

will they fit into a 89-94 maxima???

if so. im gettin some leather seats in mine


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

nope they don't


----------



## ProphetVG30E (Jan 14, 2008)

okay thanks.


----------

